

Fibonacci Web Design: Making web pages using harmonic proportion and Fibonacci numbers - troystribling
http://www.idsia.ch/~juergen/fibonacciwebdesign.html

======
macmac
Does it really matter what sequence of numbers you use, when the result isn't
even viewable in a modern browser (Firefox 3 on OSX)?

~~~
troystribling
I am using the same browser/OS and see it fine.

